#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αρτιότητα αγροτεμαχίων

## roky

Καλημέρα και απο μενα και καλως σας βρηκα!!Μηπως θα μπορουσε να μου πει καποιος ποιον/ους νομους συμβουλευομαι για να πιστοποιησω την αρτιοτητα αγροτεμαχιων?ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Ξεκινάς από *ΕΔΩ*.
Σε ορισμένες περιοχές ισχύουν ειδικές διατάξεις.

----------

roky

----------


## roky

Ευχαριστω πολύ για την αμεση απαντηση.με βοηθησε πολύ.Επειδη το θελω  και σε εντυπη μαζεμενη μορφη...ποιανου συγγραφεα να παρω??Υπαρχει κανενα επικρατεστερο??

ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν σε κατάλαβα. Τι εννοείς σε έντυπη μορφή; Συγγραφέα;
Η νομοθεσία όλη είναι διαθέσιμη σε μορφή pdf από το εθνικό τυπογραφείο (βλ. *et.gr*).

----------

roky

----------


## roky

Η εκτος σχεδιου δομηση ειναι ό,τι αναφερεται στα αρθρα 162-173??κατι νεοτερο του '29 δεν υπαρχει?

----------


## Xάρης

Από το 1985 εννοείς (*ΦΕΚ 270/Δ'/31.05.1985*). Υπάρχουν και κάποιες εγκύκλιοι* και οι τροποποιήσεις του *Ν.3212/31.12.2003*, άρθρο 10.
Δες και *ΕΔΩ*, στη "δομική ενημέρωση", όπου έχει και κάποιες ειδικές περιπτώσεις.

* ενδεικτικά:
Εγγρ-31052/5908/7-6-83
Εγκ-20504/2314/12/12-2-86 Εγκ-12/86
Εγκ-4490/5/04 Εγκ-5/04
Εγγρ-1256/1-3-2005

----------


## kour

Εχω ένα αγροτεμάχιο (γήπεδο)  το οποίο ευρίσκεται με φάτσα σε εθνικού δρόμο .Το αγροτεμάχιο αυτό προέρχεται από διανομή και είναι σε γη  ΑΓΡΟΤΙΚΗ υψηλής γεωργικής παραγωγικότητας. Είναι φάτσα σε εθνική οδοί και είναι από την διανομή 18 στρέμματα. Σήμερα πρέπει να το χωρίσω σε 8 στρέμματα και 10 στρέμματα . Το κάθε νέο τεμάχιο πληροί τους όρους δόμησης κατά κανόνα του Π.Δ του 85 (εκτός σχεδίου) .Βάσει του άρθρου 51 του 4178/13 παράγραφο 11.α. Το άρθρο αυτό αναφέρεται  για έκδοση  αδείας δόμησης ,αλλά συν όλα τα αλλά λέει ΅. Η έγκριση δόμησης και η άδεια δόμησης σε περιπτώσεις χαρακτηρισμού περιοχής ως γη υψηλής παραγωγικότητας με την έγκριση  Γ.Π.Σ. ή Ζ.Ο.Ε. χορηγείται σύμφωνα  με τις  χρήσεις  γης  και  του  όρους  δόμησης που ίσχυαν  πριν την  έκδοση  αυτών  και  μόνο επί ακινήτων που έχουν πρόσωπο σε εθνικές  και επαρχιακές οδούς ή και βρίσκονται εντός  αποστάσεως διακοσίων *(200)* μέτρων για τον άξονα αυτών, κατά τα ανωτέρωΆ. Το συγκεκριμένο αγροτεμάχιο πληροί τους όρους  (προσθετικά) .Αρα η δική μου άποψη από την στιγμή που μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα της έκδοσης αδείας δόμησης με ΅του  όρους  δόμησης που ίσχυαν  πριν την  έκδοση  αυτών  ΅ μπορώ να το το κατατμήσω με το  Π.Δ του 85, να το μοιραστώ . Θα ήθελα την άποψη σας.. 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΕΙΑ.

----------

